# nach defragmentieren fährt Laptop nicht mehr hoch



## ziriander (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mit einer Software (nicht Windows Defrag.) mein Laufwerk D defragmentiert habe, fährt mein Laptop nicht mehr hoch. Mitten während des Forgangs war plötzlich Schluss. Ich sehe nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm und einen blinkenden Cursor. Da ich nicht mal ungefähr nachvollziehen kann was da passiert ist, möchte ich nicht einfach Windows neu installieren. Was gibt es denn noch für Möglichkeiten an meine Daten ranzukommen bzw. den Rechner wieder flott zu bekommen ?


Hoffe auf eure Hilfe
Mario


----------



## fluessig (8. Dezember 2007)

Also, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, kommst du nicht mal mehr in den abgesicherten Modus.

Ich würde versuchen den Laptop mit der Windows-CD zu starten und dann eine automatische Reparatur des Systems vornehmen. Ich hoffe du hast nicht nur so eine alberne Rescue CD bekommen, denn die könnte dir alles plattmachen (= System in den Kaufzustand zurück setzen).


----------



## ziriander (8. Dezember 2007)

Nein, ich komme nicht in den abgesicherten Modus.

Ich habe eine original WindowsXP-CD und kann die über die Tastatur auch starten, aber der Reparaturmodus wird nicht angeboten. Ich kann nur löschen, formatieren oder abbrechen. Echt schräg das ganze ..... Immerhin scheinen noch beiden Partitionen noch da zu sein. 


Irgendwo im Netz habe ich mal gelesen das so was gelegentlich beim Defragmentieren vorkommt und man dann DOS neu installieren sollte. Aber, hey ..... habe echt keine Ahnung was es damit auf sich hat.

Kann ich nicht extern auf die Laptop-Festplatte zugreifen um wenigstens die Daten zu retten ?


----------



## fluessig (8. Dezember 2007)

Du musst auch als erstes Windows Installieren wählen, dann erkennt die CD schon installierte Versionen. Erst wenn er deine XP Installation gefunden hat, bietet dir der Windows Installer auch die Reperatur Option an.

 Nicht ganz logisch, aber man hat sich damit abgefunden.

Das mit DOS vergiss am besten gleich wieder - Windows hat kein DOS mehr.

Zur letzten Frage: Ja du kannst die Platte ausbauen und mit einem Adapter an einen Desktop PC anschließen (ist nicht zu teuer).


----------



## ziriander (8. Dezember 2007)

Das mit dem "Reparieren" geht nicht. Ich habe "Installieren" gewählt, aber das Laufwerk scheint lehr zu sein. Ups. Und wenn auf dem Laufwerk nichts drauf ist gibt es auch kein reparieren. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das durch die Defragmentierung alles gelöscht wurde. Ich denke das da einfach was durcheinander geraten ist. Allerdings bringt mich das auch nicht weiter. 

Ich denke ich sollte zuerst doch die Daten retten. Wo bekomme ich den so einen Adapter der genau ?


----------



## fluessig (8. Dezember 2007)

Als Freiburger gehst am besten zu K&M. Dort haben die das Teil auf jeden Fall.


----------

